# Diagrama Preamplificador Marshall



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 2, 2009)

Subo a la comunidad un diagrama muy bueno, sencillo y fácil de construir, un amplificador de la casa Marshall - de esos que se usan en amplificador de poder para guitarra, bajo y en general.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 3, 2009)

hola 
tu lo construiste?


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 3, 2009)

lo reparamos con mis amigos, uno de ellos tiene muchos diagramas de amplificador FENDER y varios de ellos son ya viejos, nos vino uno de esos y estuvo solamente con un fallo en las entradas, nada del otro mundo...

pero queremos hacer uno tambien


----------



## toolpolitikon (Dic 7, 2009)

de valvulas uuuuuuy
muy buenos en calidad de audio pero tambien caros


----------

